# merlyns two stage prop timer



## tolgar (Oct 7, 2005)

is there anyone who has made one of these whom is willing to do a step by step type walkthrough on how to make one of these? My local radio shack couldnt even tell me what was what on the schematic making it hard for a beginer to figure out lol. come to think of it the 2 guys at radio shack couldnt even tell me if they stocked a 555 chip as shown in the pic... (checked on the website for that store after doing allot of web surfing trying to track down what parts i needed to buy to try to do this on my own and they do sell the parts but neither guy knew anything about any of thier stuff besides the radio controlled cars they kept trying to force down my throat) If nobody can do a step by step could you possible just post a list of parts needed for this item.... yes I do realized that there are several places out there that sell these things for around $40-50... Im cheap and want to make my own so that I can make several without blowing my whole budget. (1 night family party haunted trail (50-80 people) .. hence very small budget unless my parents decide to pitch in some money this year)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi there. Do you have a link to the how-to or schematic for this project? Maybe I could help out if I knew a little more about it.

Also realize, you'll need to know how to solder and own a soldering iron to do this project. A good soldering iron alone will run you at least in the ballpark of $30 - $40. Of course, you can buy a cheap one for less, but I wouldn't expect too much life out of one that inexpensive.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Hi there. Do you have a link to the how-to or schematic for this project? Maybe I could help out if I knew a little more about it...


I believe this is the project.
http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/timer.asp


----------

